# New Orleans (-4.5) @ Milwaukee 2/13/08



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets (35-15) @ Milwaukee Bucks (19-33)*










VS.










Bradley Center, Milwaukee, WI
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
Mo is expected to miss this game so I went ahead and put Rasual in his place. Hopefully he'll be better after the All-Star break.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

First quarter done.

Hornets 31 .... Bucks 27


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Whew! That was close! Good thing Redd didn't get that last shot up and over Tyson. West was cold down the stretch. That 3 by Peja was HUGE! Good win going into the All-Star break. I heard CP had a little flu bug. Hope he gets some rest on the way home.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've never seen the Bucks play this well defensively.I guess they just had a players only meeting and everyone decided they'd play hard for one game after sucking for the first 50.I've been really harsh on Peterson this year,but you can see how badly it effect the Hornets' D when he's out.Peja just can not guard a guy like Redd.I still want to see Wright get some burn.He provides NO with things they are lacking.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How did Yi look tonight? I know he hit the shot to give the Bucks the lead before Peja answered back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> How did Yi look tonight? I know he hit the shot to give the Bucks the lead before Peja answered back.


He didn't do too much tonight. He did hit that shot to give the Bucks the lead, he hit a few jumpshots and he had a nice one handed tip dunk off a Buck players miss (forgot which player missed).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe the Warriors can help us get the best record in the West again.They're up four on PHX w/ a little over 3 minutes left


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Going into the All-Star break #1 in the WC. Wow.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PHX plays Dallas tomorrow,but it's good for NO no matter who wins that game.Even if PHX wins hornets have the tiebreaker so they'll be atop the standing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> PHX plays Dallas tomorrow,but it's good for NO no matter who wins that game.Even if PHX wins hornets have the tiebreaker so they'll be atop the standing.


Oh ok. I forgot games are being played tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul slick when he's sick
Hornets guard plays despite having flu​
_Chris Paul wasn't feeling too well Wednesday, but the New Orleans Hornets point guard wanted to begin his all-star weekend on the right note.

So the third-year pro took the court against the Milwaukee Bucks, despite a flu bug, and contributed 21 points and 10 assists as New Orleans grabbed a 111-107 victory at the Bradley Center.

The Hornets qualify as one of the true surprises of the National Basketball Association season with a 36-15 record, giving them the best record in the Western Conference at the break, one-half game ahead of the Phoenix Suns._

_In the All-Star Game on Sunday in New Orleans, the Hornets will be well-represented with Paul, forward David West and coach Byron Scott getting a chance to star before the home crowd._

_"He made it clear this morning that he was going to play this game," Scott said about his point guard. "I think he understood how important this game was. We made a goal on this trip to come to Chicago and Milwaukee and win both games, and he wanted to make sure we had an opportunity to do that."_

More


----------

